

Show HN: Distributed version of the Mona Lisa evolution with migrations (Node) - jakubw
http://jakubw.net/monalisa/

======
jakubw
So this is something I hacked on for the past two days. It's a bit different
than the numerous implementations that have been posted on HN before. It shows
how Mona Lisa evolves on all the browsers visiting the site and sometimes
migrates individuals to a different client in order to boost the local
populations with better genetic material, yet at a rate that tries to maintain
the diversity at different nodes. Feedback will be very much appreciated!

